# Veniamin Iosifovich Fleishman (1913 -1941)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Jewish Soviet composer, known because of one work: the one-act opera 'Rothschild's Fiddle'. Veniamin (Benjamin) died however at a WWII front before he could finish it. Dmitri Shostakovich rescued the manuscript out of the Leningrad blockade, he finished the opera and orchestrated it. In 1960 it was premiered.


----------

